

Are India’s IT managers holding back the country’s startup growth?  - stardotstar
http://thenextweb.com/in/2013/11/20/indias-managers-holding-back-countrys-startup-growth/

======
codecrusade
Guess India has a market that's not matured enough for high rate adoption of
disruptive web services. Its still a few years away from that. I have met some
really good talented programmers in India,so lets not blame Indian IT manager
for everything that aint working. There's a theory that I have -Suspect poor
internet consumption is heavily linked with poor urban infrastructure too.

